# Westweg: Empfohlene Routenabweichungen



## 12die4 (11. März 2013)

Nabend!

Ich habe ja letztes Jahr im Spätsommer versucht den Westweg zu fahren. Damals ist mir aber leider mein Rahmen kaputt gegangen und ich musste schon an der Hornisgrinde die Segel streichen. Deswegen hab ich den Westweg aber nicht abgeschrieben, sondern will ihn dieses Jahr, wohl um Pfingsten herum, wieder in angriff nehmen.

Schon letztes Jahr habe ich gemerkt, dass es einige Passagen am Westweg gibt, die man besser umfahren sollte, weil sie bergauf nicht fahrbar sind und dann in langen Tragepassagen enden:

1) Aufstieg von Forbach zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre
2) Aufstieg von der Schwarzenbachtalsperre zum Seekopf
3) Aufstieg von Unterstmatt zur Hornisgrinde (bis ca. halbe Höhe)

*Da es aber sicher im weiteren Verlauf noch zahlreiche andere Passagen gibt, die nicht fahrbar sind, wäre es toll, wenn ihr mich im Vorfeld darauf hinweisen und gute Umfahrungen empfehlen könntet.*

Die Passagen 1) und 2) habe ich damals schon empfohlen bekommen über die "Rote Lache" zu umfahren. Hab dem damals nicht geglaubt, Erfahrung macht klug. Kann jemand was dazu sagen? Hatte unterwegs zwar einen Wegweiser gesehen, auf Hike&Bike Map und meinen Karten finde ich die Rote Lache aber nicht.

Passage 3) habe ich dann entsprechend einer Empfehlung über den Forstweg rechts umfahren, der auf ca. halber Höhe wieder mit dem Westweg zusammentrifft.

Weitere Passagen, die laut meinem Wanderführer schwer fahrbar klingen:
4) Aufstieg von Hausach zum Farrenkopf
5) Aufstieg vom Hirzeckle zum Karlstein
6) Emil-Thoma-Weg den Feldberg hinauf
7) Aufstieg von der Krinnenpasshütte zum Belchen
8) Aufstieg zwischen Stockberg und Blauen

zu 6): Gibt es trotz Naturschutzgebiet vielleicht einen fahrbaren Weg, z.B. am Naturfreundehaus den Naturlehrpfad hoch?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## H33 (11. März 2013)

zu 6. Thoma Weg bis Forststraße Rinken-Raimartihof kein Porblem, danach Schiebestrecke und obendrein verboten. Rechts ab Richtung Rinken (besser schon ab dem Rufenholzplatz Ri. Rinken) kurze Abfahrt Ri Zastlertal, Abzweig Zastler Hütter, St. Wilhelmer Hütte und Du bist wieder auf dem Westweg.
zu 7. da bleibt sinnvollerweise nur die Straße
zu 8 würde ich auf dem WW bleiben, alternativ an 3er Gabelung über blaue Raute auf die Straße wechseln. 
Schau mal im Regioforum Schwarzwald, da gibt´s ausreichend Tipps
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rollador (12. März 2013)

zu 1) am Ortsausgang von Fohrbach kommt man an einer Kapelle vorbei. Hier den Westweg verlassen und den Witschaftsweg halblinks folgen (heißt glaube ich Kapellenweg) und bis zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre hochkurbeln. Weiter am Stausee entlang bis man wieder auf den WW trifft. Ist zwar ein kleiner Umweg, dafür aber fahrbar (Wirtschaftsweg).

zu 2) Ab der Stelle, wo der WW den Stausee verläßt zunächst dem WW für ca. 1,5 km folgen (Witschaftsweg). Hier biegt der WW links ab und wird zumindest für mich "zu schwierig". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hier einfach dem Witschaftsweg folgen, bis man kurz vor der der Badener Höhe wieder auf den WW trifft.

zu 3) Bleibt man auf dem WW wird's ab Ochsenstall bis Hornisgrinde schwierig, für ca. 1 km. Ist für Radler verboten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
Alternativ: ab Unterstmatt den Schwarzwald Radweg bis zum Rummelsee folgen. Die Hornisgrinde wird hierbei aber leider umfahren.

zu 4) hab ich mir letztes Jahr "gegönnt", ächz. Brauche ich nicht nochmal. Kenne da aber bis jetzt keine schöne Umfahrung.

zu 5) siehe 4), is aber deutlich kürzer als 4)

zu 6) ab Raimartihof: Seesträßle und dann Ernst-Maurer-Weg

zu 7) während des Anstiegs zum Belchen bei ca. 1200 hm vom WW auf die alte Gipfelstraße / Belchenstraße wechseln und dort den Rest gemütlich auf Asphalt hochkurbeln. Die Straße ist glaube ich für den öffentlichen Verkehr gesperrt.

zu 8) Wirklich schieben mußte ich hier nur ein kleines Stück.

Habe evtl. auch noch gps tracks dazu. Kannst Dich bei Bedarf gerne melden.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß - und diesmal mehr Glück mit dem Rahmen


----------



## 12die4 (12. März 2013)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipps. Das klingt doch schonmal gut.
Zu Punkt 4) habe ich mir bereits Gedanken gemacht, indem ich Google Maps und meine Wanderkarten studiert habe. Ob da aber vielleicht wieder Knacker dabei sind, die man nicht fahren kann, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich werde, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, mal die Seite aus dem Wanderführer abfotografieren, wo ich eine mögliche Umfahrung skizziert habe. Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch diese Wege und weiß ob sie taugen?! 

GPS Daten nehme ich gern. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich ein GPS Gerät dabei haben werde oder nicht. Aber um sich das vorher anzugucken und auf den Karten zu markieren, wär es klasse.

6) Sind das dann auch erlaubte Varianten oder bleibt das Fahren hier eigentlich verboten?

7) Bis 1200hm ist der Belchenaufstieg wirklich fahrbar? Das wär ja nicht schlecht. Den kompletten Weg die Straße hoch wär auch irgendwie langweilig...


----------



## beetle (12. März 2013)

Belchen ist hochtragen. Allerdings ist der Weg nett. Auf dem Westweg runterfahren ist halt sehr verboten. Stehen alle 5m Schilder oben, die dich erinnern, dass du was verbotenes machst. Am Wochenende sind zudem  viel zu viele Wanderer unterwegs am Belchen.

Eigentlich ist Umfahren ja nicht der Westweg. Kann man machen, aber ...


----------



## 12die4 (12. März 2013)

Aber irgendwelche coolen Trails muss es am Belchen ja geben, wenn örtliche Bike-Läden sogar geführte Touren rund um den Belchen anbieten, ganz offiziell und legal...


----------



## Zep2008 (13. März 2013)

legal is nix bei uns, 2m Regel! 
Im Belchengebiet u. Feldberg (Naturschutzgebiet)auf manchen Wegen sogar 3m Regel!

Legal ist: MTB X-Ing, wem´Spass macht

Nach dem Blauen gibt es bis Basel auch nichts besonderes, geiler Trail bis nach unten, vom Blauen abfahren nach Badenweiler.
Ist hat nicht Westweg, aber was solls.


----------



## 12die4 (13. März 2013)

Naja gut, von der kleinkarierten 2m-Regel müssen wir jetzt nicht anfangen. Da hält sich eh keiner dran. ^^


----------



## Zep2008 (13. März 2013)

Das wirst du am Feldberg und Blauen dann ja sehen.
Das macht am WE bei gutem Wetter keinen Spass. ich fahre da nur noch unter der Woche, abends.


die 2m-Regel ist mir auch wurscht, du hast gefragt:
_6) Sind das dann auch erlaubte Varianten oder bleibt das Fahren hier eigentlich verboten?_


----------



## 12die4 (13. März 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob es Routen gibt, auf denen kein explizites beschildertes Radverbot herrscht oder gar kontrolliert wird. Die 2m-Regel lösche ich regelmäßig aus meinem Gedächtnis, da es sonst gar keinen Sinn mehr hat diesen Sport zu betreiben.


----------



## Zep2008 (13. März 2013)

Ja, mir bekannt:

1.Feldberg Gipfel zur St.Wilhelmer Hütte. Würde ich tagsüber links Richtung Todtnauer Hütte umfahren.
2.wie schon erwähnt, Belchen Panoramaweg, nach dem Gipfel, kann man gut einsehen, warten dis nichts los ist. Umfahren geht eigentlich nicht da mußt du schon den Gipfel auslassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tristero (14. März 2013)

.


----------



## Tristero (14. März 2013)

Rollador schrieb:


> zu 1) am Ortsausgang von Fohrbach kommt man an einer Kapelle vorbei. Hier den Westweg verlassen und den Witschaftsweg halblinks folgen (heißt glaube ich Kapellenweg) und bis zur Schwarzenbachtalsperre hochkurbeln. Weiter am Stausee entlang bis man wieder auf den WW trifft. Ist zwar ein kleiner Umweg, dafür aber fahrbar (Wirtschaftsweg).
> 
> zu 2) Ab der Stelle, wo der WW den Stausee verläßt zunächst dem WW für ca. 1,5 km folgen (Witschaftsweg). Hier biegt der WW links ab und wird zumindest für mich "zu schwierig".
> 
> ...



Guter Beitrag. Habe den WW 2010 ganz gemacht.

1) & 2) würde ich wieder machen, wie oben zitiert. Man kommt dann in den Sattel zw. Seekopf und Badener Höhe. Den Seekopf kann man dabei schnell noch besuchen. Für mich wäre übrigens der WW-Trail vom Seekopf runter in Teilen noch nicht einmal als Abfahrt fahrbar. Aber schöne Wanderung.

3) Würde ich machen und nicht umfahren. Man kann doch das meiste fahren. Zum Schluss wird's halt etwas unökonomisch. Aber das Schiebestück ist dann minimal. Und die Hochebene der Hornisgrinde ist schon ein Muss - sonst isses irgendwie so gar nicht der WW.

4) Zum Farrenkopf habe ich hochgeschoben. Ist recht sinnbefreit. Ich empfehle hier das westlich vom Farrenkopf verlaufende Tal hochzufahren bis Ende und dann nach Osten Richtung Gipfel zu schwenken. Den Farrenkopfgipfel würde ich unbedingt erreichen wollen. Gehört dazu und die Abfahrt ist sehr lohnend.

5) Mitnehmen und wo nötig kurz schieben.

6) Die klassische Wegführung kennt das Problem gar nicht, da über Zweiseenblick und Passhöhe kommend. Ab da kannst Du die Fahrstraße zum Feldberggipfel nehmen. Die lohnendere Variante via Hinterzarten würde ich wieder im Original machen. Der legal fahrbare Weg bringt Dich bis unter den Steilabbruch. Der folgende Steig ist kurz und auch schiebend lohnend. Im oberen Teil könnte er problemlos gefahren werden. Das würde ich situativ entscheiden. Wir waren gegen Abend vor Ort und unmittelbar zuvor war ein heftiges Gewitter runtergegangen, dementsprechend war dort oben der Andrang... Gleiches gilt für die kurze Abfahrt zur St. Wilhelmer Hütte. Trotzdem gehört der Feldi unbedingt dazu! 

7) Bis zum Punkt P1205m (also deutlich oberhalb der Krinne!) ist das ein Traumtrail und voll fahrbar! Ab dort steilt's aber sofort merklich auf und geht so gegen S1-2. Dort also raus auf die seit Errichtung der Gondelbahn autofreie Fahrstraße und die letzten 210m hochkurbeln, davon eben 160m auf Asphalt. Ist eine willkommene Erholung mit tollen Ausblicken in die Schweiz.

8) Am Blauen ist der WW wohl kürzlich umgelegt worden. Jedenfalls ging's früher durch die Ostflanke hoch. Da war das allerletzte Stück nicht fahrbar, konnte aber in 2010 umgangen werden, wenn man noch ein Stückchen auf dem Karrenweg blieb. Wegen der zu der Zeit dort errichteten Windräder gab's da die ein oder andere Zuwegung mehr. Laut aktueller OpenMTBmap läuft der WW jetzt durch die Nordflanke und zum Schluss kurz über die Fahrstraße. Das ist problemlos fahrbar.
Könnte mit Eisfall von den Rotoren zusammen hängen. Dazu müsste aber jmd anderes mehr sagen, der die Gelegenheit hat, dort mal vor Ort nachzusehen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal für das ausführliche und wertvolle Feedback. Ich werde mir dann die Abzweigungen nochmal in Google Earth nachzeichnen, es sei denn ihr habt noch GPS Daten für mich. Von Rollador habe ich da schon ein paar nützliche Dateien bekommen. Damit kann man sich das dann besser einprägen bzw. wenn ich ein GPS Gerät leihen kann, noch deutlich bequemer einfach nachfahren.


----------



## 12die4 (14. März 2013)

Achja, weiß jemand ein Programm, mit dem mal GPS Tracks auseinander schneiden und wieder zusammenfügen kann? Habe den Westweg als Gesamtroute und dann natürlich ein paar Umfahrungen als einzelne GPS Tracks. Würde die gerne miteinander verschmelzen, aber welches Programm kann das bequem? THX!



EDIT:

SOOO, jetzt hab ich endlich die Zeit gefunden, eure Vorschläge eingängig nachzuvollziehen. Mit den ganzen Wegnamen kann ich ja nix anfangen. ^^


*1)* Hier würde ich @Rollador 's Vorschlag folgen. Durch den Forstweg entsteht zwar in der Distanz ein ganz ordentlicher Umweg, trotzdem dürfte man unter dem Strich schneller oben sein als wenn man sein Rad die direkte Route trägt.

*2)* Ebenso. Hier hatte ich mir selber schon genau dieselbe Umfahrung bei Google Earth überlegt.

*3) *Den Gipfel der Hornisgrinde will ich nicht auslassen. Stattdessen fahre ich wohl wieder dieselbe Umfahrung wie mir letztes Jahr empfohlen wurde. Habe das mal skizziert:




Vielleicht ist es nicht notwendig gleich von Unterstmatt vom Westweg abzuweichen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob es am Ochsenstall noch eine geschickte Möglichkeit gibt vom WW auf die Umfahrung zu wechseln. Beide Wege sind zwar nicht weit voneinander entfernt, aber trotzdem fraglich.

*4)* Hier habe ich selber mal ein wenig gespielt. Auf meinen Wanderkarten sieht es so aus, als ob man hier einen alternativen Weg durch den Wald einschlagen kann. Kann das einer bestätigen? Die Steigungen scheinen, abgesehen von einem kurzen Stück am Ende, ganz erträglich zu sein. Der Umweg hält sich auch in Grenzen.




*5)* Hier scheint ihr euch einig, dass eine Umfahrung nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist. Dann will ich euch mal glauben. Auch solche Sätze wie "steil bergauf entlang einer ausgewaschenen Rinne" im Wanderführer nicht unbedingt Mut machen, dass das viel Spaß macht. ^^

*6)* Da hat jeder von euch eine andere Route vorgeschlagen. Feldberg wird in jedem Fall erklommen. Ich tendiere zum Vorschlag von @H33. Kannst du mal drüberschauen, ob ich die Route in Google Earth richtig skizziert habe?



Rot ist dort noch meine ursprüngliche Idee über den Naturlehrpfad zu sehen, aber der wird wohl auch nicht fahrbar sein.

*7)* Okay, da ihr alle gesagt habt, dass man den WW hier erst verlassen muss, wenn man bei ca. 1200hm beinahe die Fahrstraße berührt, folge ich eurem gemeinsamen Vorschlag und wechsle erst hier auf Asphalt. Ist mir in jedem Fall lieber. Das Zickzack in den GPS-Daten hat mich nur befürchten lassen, dass es vorher schon heiß hergeht.

*8)* Wenn hier nur wenig Schieben angesagt ist, dann bleibe ich hier auf auf dem Westweg.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## beetle (14. März 2013)

basecamp


----------



## Tristero (15. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Achja, weiß jemand ein Programm, mit dem mal GPS Tracks auseinander schneiden und wieder zusammenfügen kann? Habe den Westweg als Gesamtroute und dann natürlich ein paar Umfahrungen als einzelne GPS Tracks. Würde die gerne miteinander verschmelzen, aber welches Programm kann das bequem? THX!



Nichts leichter als das: einfach in Mapsource oder Basecamp die Tracks anzeigen lassen und dann per Copy&Paste mit den gewünschten Punkten neuen Track zusammenfügen.







12die4 schrieb:


> *3) *Den Gipfel der Hornisgrinde will ich nicht auslassen. Stattdessen fahre ich wohl wieder dieselbe Umfahrung wie mir letztes Jahr empfohlen wurde. Habe das mal skizziert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor dem Ochsenstall, wo die Varianten nah zusammen sind, geht. Sieht man auch sehr gut auf dem Satellitenbild. Kannst aber auch zum Ochsenstall durchfahren und von dort leicht nach Norden ausholend auf Deine Umfahrung wechseln. Hätte den Vorteil, dass Du Dir den Weg wenigstens mal angucken könntest. Und am Ochsenstall was konsumieren. Wie gesagt, ich würde auf dem WW bleiben. Ab Ochsenstall sind wir noch ein ganzes Stück gefahren, der kleine Rest ging dann schnell und der Ausblick nach Osten ist super. 




12die4 schrieb:


> *4)* Hier habe ich selber mal ein wenig gespielt. Auf meinen Wanderkarten sieht es so aus, als ob man hier einen alternativen Weg durch den Wald einschlagen kann. Kann das einer bestätigen? Die Steigungen scheinen, abgesehen von einem kurzen Stück am Ende, ganz erträglich zu sein. Der Umweg hält sich auch in Grenzen.



Würde ich auch so machen. Ab Zusammentreffen der beiden Routen ist dann Schieben angesagt.




12die4 schrieb:


> *6)* Da hat jeder von euch eine andere Route vorgeschlagen. Feldberg wird in jedem Fall erklommen. Ich tendiere zum Vorschlag von @H33. Kannst du mal drüberschauen, ob ich die Route in Google Earth richtig skizziert habe?
> 
> 
> 
> Rot ist dort noch meine ursprüngliche Idee über den Naturlehrpfad zu sehen, aber der wird wohl auch nicht fahrbar sein.



Grün ist in meinen Augen die schlechteste Variante, da Du auf der Fahrstraße zw Rinken und Zastler bis zum Abzweig Höhe abgibst - da musst Du also zuerst wieder hoch. Ab Zastler herrscht dann auch Fahrverbot, ist also nichts gewonnen. Bergauf würde Fahren auch nicht gut gehen.
Rot kannst Du bis Naturfreundehaus fahren, dann schiebst Du. Ist wegen der höheren Anfahrt etwas schneller als das Original, aber viel weniger schön, da Du den tollen Ausblick auf den Feldsee nicht hast.
Zum WW solltest Du wissen, dass Du auf dem Kamm wieder biken kannst (theoretisch schon ab Waldende, aber das geht nur, wenn niemand da ist, was zugegebenermaßen selten vorkommt)! Der Kammweg ist nämlich asphaltiert. Dieser Steig ist bei weitem der schönste. Daher meine Empfehlung hierfür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (15. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> basecamp



Hab ich installiert. Aber Karten kosten wieder Geld.
Nur um meine GPS Tracks zu beschnippeln und zusammenzukleben, kauf ich mir aber kein Kartenmaterial. Oder gibt es da einen Trick, wie man z.B. aus OSM Karten in Basecamp importieren kann?


----------



## cännondäler__ (15. März 2013)

Hallo 12die4,
die Nr. 5 hochzufahren oder zu schieben würde ich mir sparen und rechts den Huberweg ca. 1km in Richtung Schonach weiter fahren. Dann gabelt sich der Forstweg und es geht links weiter. Im weiteren Verlauf immer links bzw. bergauf bleiben, so kommst Du ebenfalls unterhalb des Karlstein raus. Über den Karlstein zu fahren würde ich nicht empfehlen da recht steil und verblockt, sondern links weiter fahren und dann im Uhrzeigersinn den kleinen Berg umrunden. Man kommt auf einer schmalen Straße raus und fährt ein paar Meter wieder rechts bei einem Fußballplatz, der sich da kurioserweise befindet, wieder rechts auf den Westweg.
cännondäler


----------



## H33 (15. März 2013)

Nein die grüne Route habe ich nicht gemeint, die ist ab Zastler Hütte Schiebestrecke. Ab derZastler Hütte auf Forstweg weiter bis St. Wilhelmer Hütte, kurze Abfahrt zum Sattel und Du bist wieder auf dem Westweg. Von St. Wilhelmer Hütte bist Du in 10 min zu Fuß auf dem Feldberggipfel, die einzige fahrbare (und legale) Variante auf den Gipfel ist der asphaltierte Weg vom Haus der Natur aus. Wenn Du den Feldsee mitnehmen willst, dann ab Rufenholzplatz zum Feldsee, zurück zum Raimartihof und dann über Seessträßle zur Talstation Feldbergbahn, Haus der Natur und dann wie beschrieben. 

Grüße H 33


----------



## 12die4 (15. März 2013)

Okay, dann versuch ich's jetzt nochmal:
Feldsee will ich schon ganz gern mitnehmen. Also nicht direkt anfahren, aber zumindest mal in Sichtweite haben und nen kurzen Stopp machen, etc.
Wenn ich da auf deiner Umfahrung nicht vorbeikomme, dann versuch ich deinen zweiten Vorschlag. Abstecher direkt zum Feldsee-Ufer kann man dann je nach Tageszeit noch einlegen. Würde aber zumindest das erste Stückchen auf dem Emil-Thoma-Weg fahren wollen und erst ab "Der Auerhahn" in Richtung Raimartihof abbiegen. Dahinter bis zum Ende dem Seesträßle folgen, das bringt mich zu lange an die Passstraße. Würde daher noch den Knick über den Ernst-Maurer-Weg nehmen und am der Talstation dann den Franz-Klarmeyer-Weg hinauf. Siehe Anhang.
So nun korrekt oder verstecken sich doch noch Irrtümer?


----------



## Zep2008 (16. März 2013)

da ist doch gar kein Westweg, der ist doch über 2 Seenblick, oder?


----------



## Tristero (16. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuch ich's jetzt nochmal:
> Feldsee will ich schon ganz gern mitnehmen. Also nicht direkt anfahren, aber zumindest mal in Sichtweite haben und nen kurzen Stopp machen, etc.
> Wenn ich da auf deiner Umfahrung nicht vorbeikomme, dann versuch ich deinen zweiten Vorschlag. Abstecher direkt zum Feldsee-Ufer kann man dann je nach Tageszeit noch einlegen. Würde aber zumindest das erste Stückchen auf dem Emil-Thoma-Weg fahren wollen und erst ab "Der Auerhahn" in Richtung Raimartihof abbiegen. Dahinter bis zum Ende dem Seesträßle folgen, das bringt mich zu lange an die Passstraße. Würde daher noch den Knick über den Ernst-Maurer-Weg nehmen und am der Talstation dann den Franz-Klarmeyer-Weg hinauf. Siehe Anhang.
> So nun korrekt oder verstecken sich doch noch Irrtümer?



Das kannst Du auf jeden Fall fahren. Ist aber alles ziemlich dröger Forstweg. Außerdem gibst Du zwischendurch mehrfach etwas Höhe ab. Sieht man ja auch auf der Karte.

Ich habe auch eine Schiebephobie, aber das würde ich dennoch nicht machen - ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich; aber ist gut gemeint.  Schneller bist Du damit auf gar keinen Fall. Und den wirklich schönen Feldsee bekommst Du gut auch nur zu Gesicht, wenn Du hingehst. Auf dem Trail darfst Du aber nicht fahren - geht da auch beim besten Willen nicht, weil da eigentlich immer sehr viel Wanderverkehr herrscht, da flach und gut zu erreichen.

Der WW verläuft über den weitaus schönsten Steig im ganzen Feldberggebiet. Der Ausblick von der Felswand runter ist einfach super. Daher die Empfehlung.

Noch eine andere Sache, die Du noch gar nicht aufgebracht hast. Ich würde südöstlich des Belchen im Hohkelchsattel den Karrenweg nehmen. Der WW ist da wohl S2, punktuell vielleicht sogar etwas mehr (es hängen Ketten drin). Mit Race-Schuhen dürfte dort insbesondere bei Publikumsverkehr auch tragen nervig sein. Beliebt macht man sich auf gar keinen Fall. Solltest Du das fahrtechnisch drauf haben, wäre das je nach Wochentag und Wetter ggf neu zu bewerten. Den südlich verlaufenden Karrenweg kannste jedenfalls durchsausen.


----------



## Tristero (16. März 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> da ist doch gar kein Westweg, der ist doch über 2 Seenblick, oder?



Doch. Es gibt seit einiger Zeit zwei Varianten. Das ist die in meinen Augen weitaus schönere. Hat aber auch mehr Hm.


----------



## 12die4 (16. März 2013)

Genau, laut Wanderführer ist der WW seit 2006 schon ab Titisee in West/Ost Variante geteilt. Vorher verlief der WW bis Bärental entlang der heutigen Ost-Variante und teilte sich dann erst auf.
 @Tristero: Hmm, das ist natürlich echt blöd.  Ist der Emil-Thoma-Weg schiebend denn keine Plagerei? Wenn das Terrain allzu verblockt und von Wanderern hoch frequentiert ist, macht ja Schieben und Tragen auch alles andere als Spaß. Aber vielleicht hast du Recht und ich nehme doch lieber die Originalroute.
Mit dem Hochkelchsattel am Belchen sagst du was, habe den Abschnitt schon im Wanderführer mit leichter Nervositöt gelesen. Klingt jedenfalls verdammt schwer. "Der Abstieg durch den Steilhang der Hohen Klech gilt sogar als eine der schwierigsten Passagen des gesamten Westweges" Naja, aber Schieben hätte ich gedacht, wäre sicher drin. Wenn du jetzt was anderes sagst, dann muss ich da vielleicht doch umsatteln.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. März 2013)

Feldberg: die Ost Route ist mit Sicherheit die fahrbarere. Der 2 Seenblick hat ja auch was.

Panoramaweg, der nach dem Hohen Kelch ist allerhöchstens S2, mit ein paar klitzekleinen S3 Stellen , und in den Tod stürzt man da auch nicht, auf jedenfall mitnehmen. o.k. wurde schon gesagt.
Großes Wanderaufkommen ist da aber seltener. Am WE echt schlimm ,bei gutem Wetter, ist es aber nur bis zum Hohen Kelch.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. März 2013)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Feldberg: die Ost Route ist mit Sicherheit die fahrbarere. Der 2 Seenblick hat ja auch was.


Ist natürlich Bockmist, wenn man immer ohne Karte rumfährt, kommt so was raus.
Also, Ost Variante fahren bis Karitashaus, dann hoch zum Feldberg so ist man wieder auf der West Variante. 
Alles fahrbar und kein Stress mit dem Fußvolk.
Der Trail über dem Feldsee hat natürlich seinen Reiz, aber von oben nach unten und nur spät abends, wenn man da oben alleine ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (16. März 2013)

Abo


----------



## 12die4 (16. März 2013)

@emek: Du musst nicht eine Antwort posten, wenn du das Thema abonnieren möchtest. Einfach oben rechts am ersten Beitrag der jeweiligen Seite auf "Themenoptionen" und dann auf "Dieses Thema abonnieren". Fertig.


----------



## Tristero (16. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> @Tristero: Hmm, das ist natürlich echt blöd.  Ist der Emil-Thoma-Weg schiebend denn keine Plagerei? Wenn das Terrain allzu verblockt und von Wanderern hoch frequentiert ist, macht ja Schieben und Tragen auch alles andere als Spaß. Aber vielleicht hast du Recht und ich nehme doch lieber die Originalroute.
> Mit dem Hochkelchsattel am Belchen sagst du was, habe den Abschnitt schon im Wanderführer mit leichter Nervositöt gelesen. Klingt jedenfalls verdammt schwer. "Der Abstieg durch den Steilhang der Hohen Klech gilt sogar als eine der schwierigsten Passagen des gesamten Westweges" Naja, aber Schieben hätte ich gedacht, wäre sicher drin. Wenn du jetzt was anderes sagst, dann muss ich da vielleicht doch umsatteln.



Nein, ich empfand den Weg hoch im Rahmen der Tour sogar als ganz angenehm. Der ist gut angelegt, sehr schön und trotz des stellenweise beeindruckenden Tiefblicks nicht ausgesetzt. Ein bisschen tragen, dann schieben, war lässig. Und geht konkret nach oben. Gerade wenn man müde ist, ist das nicht schlecht. Letztlich war das schnell gemacht. Und man kann sich dabei nett unterhalten, was ja sonst nicht so oft möglich ist.

Bei der Hohen Kelch ist die Frage, ob Du es gesehen haben willst oder nicht. Ist halt felsig. Dabei aber dennoch recht bewaldet, so dass sich keine großartige Aussicht oder dergleichen ergibt. Ich könnte davon so gut wie gar nichts fahren (Forbach runter war aber kein Problem). Und wenn Wanderer rumspringen, geht's ohnehin nicht. Runtertragen natürlich schon. Mein Tipp: Wenn man S2 sicher beherrscht, bei wenig Verkehrsaufkommen machen, andernfalls lassen. Der Karrenweg ist auch ganz launig, man kann's rauschen lassen.


----------



## 12die4 (16. März 2013)

Naja, leichtes S2 ist denke ich kein Problem. Aber darüber kommt es stark auf die Tagesform an. Bei solchen Mehrtages-Touren bin ich eh lieber vorsichtig und steig dann öfter mal ab, wo ich sonst drüber fahre. Man will halt nicht wegen eines Sturzes ein verfrühtes Tourende haben. Daher bin ich den Trail bei Forbach, wo du ihn grade schon angesprochen hast, auch nicht komplett gefahren, sondern an zwei/drei Stellen kurz abgestiegen.


----------



## Tristero (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Naja, leichtes S2 ist denke ich kein Problem. Aber darüber kommt es stark auf die Tagesform an. Bei solchen Mehrtages-Touren bin ich eh lieber vorsichtig und steig dann öfter mal ab, wo ich sonst drüber fahre. Man will halt nicht wegen eines Sturzes ein verfrühtes Tourende haben. Daher bin ich den Trail bei Forbach, wo du ihn grade schon angesprochen hast, auch nicht komplett gefahren, sondern an zwei/drei Stellen kurz abgestiegen.



Sehe ich genauso. Bei Forbach - und den Trail kannte ich noch nicht - habe ich bei wohlgemerkt besten Bedingungen - nicht einmal daran gedacht abzusteigen. An der Hohen Kelch ist es eher umgekehrt. 
Forbach runter dürfte auch nirgendwo mehr als gut S1 haben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Oder sind da S2-Stellen drin?


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

Bei mir waren die Bedingungen leider alles andere als optimal. Hatte den Tag über einige Regengüsse gegeben und der Boden war ziemlich aufgeweicht, die Steine rutschig. S2 hatte der Trail stellenweise schon, fand ich. Zwischen der zweiten und fünften Kehre (circa) waren schon ein paar kniffelige Stellen dabei.
Ich nehme an der Karrenweg vom Belchen Belchen runter ist auch gut ausgeschildert? Dann könnte man das ja spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Tristero (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Bedingungen leider alles andere als optimal. Hatte den Tag über einige Regengüsse gegeben und der Boden war ziemlich aufgeweicht, die Steine rutschig. S2 hatte der Trail stellenweise schon, fand ich. Zwischen der zweiten und fünften Kehre (circa) waren schon ein paar kniffelige Stellen dabei.
> Ich nehme an der Karrenweg vom Belchen Belchen runter ist auch gut ausgeschildert? Dann könnte man das ja spontan entscheiden.



Ausschilderung bin ich nicht sicher. Aber man kann ihn beim besten Willen nicht verfehlen: Der feine Trail vom Belchen runter tritt am Hohkelchsattel (laut LV-Karte ohne "c" vorm zweiten "h") aus dem Wald raus. Am tiefsten Punkt einfach nach links (Süden) schwenken, es gibt nur diesen einen Weg. Der gibt dann mit 2 Kehren erst gut Höhe ab (ist richtig anstrengend, wenn man hoch fährt) und zieht dann den Hang entlang runter nach Osten, wo er recht bald wieder mit dem WW zusammen trifft. Die Hohe Kelch selbst kann man ja noch besuchen. Würde ich in jedem Fall machen, falls einem nicht schon die Zeit im Nacken sitzt. Von dort kann man sich vielleicht auch einen Eindruck vom WW verschaffen.


----------



## Tristero (17. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Bei mir waren die Bedingungen leider alles andere als optimal. Hatte den Tag über einige Regengüsse gegeben und der Boden war ziemlich aufgeweicht, die Steine rutschig. S2 hatte der Trail stellenweise schon, fand ich. Zwischen der zweiten und fünften Kehre (circa) waren schon ein paar kniffelige Stellen dabei.
> Ich nehme an der Karrenweg vom Belchen Belchen runter ist auch gut ausgeschildert? Dann könnte man das ja spontan entscheiden.



Ausschilderung bin ich nicht sicher. Aber man kann ihn beim besten Willen nicht verfehlen: Der feine Trail vom Belchen runter tritt am Hohkelchsattel (laut LV-Karte ohne "c" vorm zweiten "h") aus dem Wald raus. Am tiefsten Punkt einfach nach links (Süden) schwenken, es gibt nur diesen einen Weg. Der gibt dann mit 2 Kehren erst gut Höhe ab (ist richtig anstrengend, wenn man hoch fährt) und zieht dann den Hang entlang runter nach Osten, wo er recht bald wieder mit dem WW zusammen trifft. Die Hohe Kelch selbst kann man ja noch besuchen. Würde ich in jedem Fall machen, falls einem nicht schon die Zeit im Nacken sitzt. Von dort kann man sich vielleicht auch einen Eindruck vom WW verschaffen.

Die Auffahrt von Hinterhalden nach Kreuzweg (auch besser bekannt als Sirnitzsattel) weist übrigens immer mal wieder kurze Stellen auf, die zum Absteigen nötigen. Die parallel verlaufende Straße ist natürlich verlockend. Falls man nicht total im Eimer ist, empfehle ich jedoch den WW. Aber es sind ganz klar diese Abschnitte, welche die Befahrung des WW im Ganzen so anstrengend machen.

Bei den Haldenhöfen (Gasthaus) sollte man, so man nicht ohnehin einkehrt, Wasser nachtanken, was problemlos möglich ist. Nächste Gelegenheit ist erst wieder das Blauen. Dort unbedingt auf der Sonnenterrasse sitzen und Kuchen essen. Der Laden verströmt den Charme längst vergangener Zeiten. Der Kuchen kommt aber von einer guten Konditorei aus Badenweiler und die Südterrasse mit Blick in die Alpen ist einfach genial!


----------



## 12die4 (17. März 2013)

Solange es keine langen Trage/Schiebepassagen sind mach ich mir da keine allzu großen Sorgen. Klar nervt es und raubt Kräfte, wenn man kaum wieder aufgestiegen ist und es schon wieder nicht weiter geht. Aber das bin ich schon fast gewohnt. 

Na dann will ich hoffen, dass wir auch gutes Wetter haben, wenn wir den Blauen erreichen. Wäre schade, da in der Suppe zu sitzen und von den Alpen nichts zu sehen. Aber da steckt man ja nicht drin. 
Die nächsten Wochen heißt es erstmal, mich mit meinem "neuen" Fully bekannt zu machen und mich an die Unterschiede zu dem bis dato ausschließlich bewegten Hardtail zu gewöhnen. Bis Pfingsten ist ja gottseidank noch ein bissl hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (19. März 2013)

Hab grad gesehen, dass bei OpenMTBMaps der Trail vom Hohloh nach Forbach runter im oberen Abschnitt direkt unterhalb des Latschigfelsen sogar als S3 eingetragen ist. Jedenfalls deute ich das so, wenn in der Kartenlegende die Trails mit Kategorien von 0 bis 5 unterschieden werden und der Abschnitt dort "Grade 3" ist.

Wie sieht es denn an den Schanzen aus? Würdet ihr die umfahren oder sind die nicht so schlimm? Habe nämlich den Tipp bekommen, aber Wanderführer und Karten sehen/hören sich eigentlich ganz gut fahrbar an.


----------



## Hoschy (20. März 2013)

....der obere Abschnitt unterhalb des Latschigfelsens ist definitiv kein s3


----------



## 12die4 (20. März 2013)

Denke ich auch nicht. Wird wohl ein Eintragungsfehler sein. Oder gibt es noch eine andere offizielle Einteilung abseits der STS?


----------



## Tristero (21. März 2013)

Wollte mir gerade schon selbst den Mike-Kluge-Gedächtnisorden verleihen: S3 mit 80mm Hardtail und V-Brakes!  
Aber in meiner OpenMTBMap ist der nur S2 getaggt. Und das ist schon großzügig. Habe bei der Gelegenheit ein paar mir bekannte Sachen in der Gegend um Freiburg verglichen. Da sind die für mich noch gerade so fahrbaren Dinger auch S2. Wenn ich mir jedoch die Bilder zur Singletrailskala im Netz ansehe, müsste das eigentlich (fast) alles S1 sein. Ist mir aber recht so  und macht in meinen Augen auch mehr Sinn, da etwas zu spreizen.

Der Trail zum Seekopf hoch ist übrigens S3 getaggt, Uphillschwierigkeit:5! Damit dürften alle Restfragen wohl beantwortet sein.  Hätte aber Lust, den mal mit nem guten Fully bergab zu probieren.

Unsicher bin ich mir auf einmal mit dem Hans-Reymann-Weg zwischen Unterstmatt und Ochsenstall. Da sind wir gefahren und der hat angeblich S3, kann also nicht sein. Mein Freund hatte da die Leitungsgewalt, weil er das schon von diversen Wandungen kannte. Es könnte gut sein, dass wir dort die von Dir beschriebene Umfahrung genommen haben und dann ab Ochsenstall wieder auf den WW gegangen sind. Denn S3 fällt doch irgendwie auf...

Ebenfalls S3 getaggt ist ein kurzes Stück der Abfahrt von der Hornisgrinde. Da habe ich kurz runter getragen. Hätte ich es noch einmal zu tun, würde ich wohl den Pfad vom Dreifürstenstein direkt zum Seibelseckle probieren. Damit umgeht man natürlich den Rummelsee, was man wohl nicht tun sollte, wenn man dort zum ersten Mal vorbei kommt.

Problematisch ist auch noch das Wildseewegle kurz hinter der Darmstädter Hütte: S2 Uphill:3. Das ist zwar überhaupt nicht steil, aber dafür sehr verblockt. Unmittelbar nebendran verläuft ein Forstweg. Sollte man sich für letzteren entscheiden, unbedingt die Zeit nehmen und zum Seeblick (eine felsige Aussichtskanzel hoch über dem See) rüberqueren. Sind nur wenige Meter und lohnt sehr.

Die bis Hausach noch folgenden S2-Stellen, wie auch der S2-Trail am Hochkopf vor Unterstmatt, kann man auch mit dem HT gut bewältigen. Wobei die Strecke am Hochkopf über grob behauene Steinquader im Gegensatz zu den anderen genannten zwar technisch einfach ist, aber wenig Spaß bereitet.

Ein Race-Fully wie das Epic hätte ich auch gerne gehabt. Scheint mir für weite Streckentouren im Schwarzwald ganz allgemein die beste Wahl zu sein. Wie bist Du denn damit zufrieden? Gewicht fahrbereit?


----------



## 12die4 (21. März 2013)

Danke für die Infos. Denke auch, dass die Schwierigkeitsangaben in OpenMTBMap nicht wirklich zuverlässig sind. Komisch aber, dass der Forbach-Trail bei dir mit demselben Kartenmaterial als S2 angezeigt wird. Bei mir ists mit ziemlicher Sicherheit S3. Die Symbole sehen minimal anders aus als auf der Legende, was wohl an dem Layout liegt, was ich gewählt habe, aber es sind deutlich Dreiecke "ohne Füllung" und das steht laut Legende für Grade 3.

Zum Epic kann ich nicht viel sagen. Habe es selber seit ein paar Monaten, damit aber noch keinen Kilometer fahren können, weil ich zwei Sachen zeitintensiv reklamieren musste. Mit etwas Glück kann ich ab dem Wochenende die ersten Trainings-Km damit machen. Gewicht Fahrbereit dürfte sich bei ziemlich genau 10kg einpendeln.


----------



## Tristero (22. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Denke auch, dass die Schwierigkeitsangaben in OpenMTBMap nicht wirklich zuverlässig sind. Komisch aber, dass der Forbach-Trail bei dir mit demselben Kartenmaterial als S2 angezeigt wird. Bei mir ists mit ziemlicher Sicherheit S3. Die Symbole sehen minimal anders aus als auf der Legende, was wohl an dem Layout liegt, was ich gewählt habe, aber es sind deutlich Dreiecke "ohne Füllung" und das steht laut Legende für Grade 3.
> 
> Zum Epic kann ich nicht viel sagen. Habe es selber seit ein paar Monaten, damit aber noch keinen Kilometer fahren können, weil ich zwei Sachen zeitintensiv reklamieren musste. Mit etwas Glück kann ich ab dem Wochenende die ersten Trainings-Km damit machen. Gewicht Fahrbereit dürfte sich bei ziemlich genau 10kg einpendeln.



Die Dreiecke beziehen sich meines Wissens nach nur auf die Schwierigkeit zum Hochfahren. Da gilt tatsächlich im oberen Teil Uphill:3. Das ist auch vertretbar. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad nach STS wird stattdessen über das Design des Wegs angezeigt. Und natürlich explizit, wenn man draufklickt. Hast Du das mal ausprobiert? Oft fehlt ja auch die Differenzierung. Nämlich dann, wenn Wege  Meine Karte ist übrigens von Nov.2012.

Ansonsten finde ich die Skalierung in der Karte konsistent und sinnvoll. Die offizielle Skalierung im Netz (nach der alle genannten S2-Stellen wohl unter S1 einzustufen wären) ist hingegen im unteren Bereich insbesondere für HT-Fahrer viel zu grob, um noch Orientierung bieten zu können.

10kg sind für ein Fully natürlich top. Damit dürftest Du viel Spaß haben. Mein altes HT wog über 13,5kg. Das war nicht so prall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (22. März 2013)

Hm, macht für mich relativ wenig Sinn, eine Uphill Schwierigkeit anzugeben. Da gibt es ja auch S0 Passagen, die im Uphill nicht fahrbar wären. Nämlich z.B. schön angelegte Treppen. Bergab ja überhaupt kein Thema fahrtechnisch. Aber bergauf unmöglich, egal wie gut man ist und wieviel Federweg man hat (höchstens mit der neuen Radgröße, den "49ern" wär das machbar. ^^).
Bei der Skalierung hast du schon recht. Mit dem Hardtail bin ich beim Forbach Trail wie gesagt schon an meine Grenzen gestoßen. Das empfindet man definitiv als schwerer als S1. Aber gut, erstmal mit dem Fully ausprobieren. Dann kann ich mehr sagen.

Gewicht ist natürlich nicht alles. Ich hoffe mal, ich komme mit dem Brain-System zurecht. Das optimale Setup zu finden, scheint nicht so ganz easy zu sein.


----------



## Tristero (22. März 2013)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hm, macht für mich relativ wenig Sinn, eine Uphill Schwierigkeit anzugeben. Da gibt es ja auch S0 Passagen, die im Uphill nicht fahrbar wären.



 Genau wegen solcher Differenzen macht es in meinen Augen Sinn. 



12die4 schrieb:


> Gewicht ist natürlich nicht alles. Ich hoffe mal, ich komme mit dem Brain-System zurecht. Das optimale Setup zu finden, scheint nicht so ganz easy zu sein.



Ich konnte mal eine Tour mit einem Stumpi mit Brain fahren und fand das sehr lässig. Es stimmt schon, dass das Fahrwerk sich damit etwas taub anfühlt. Aber gerade an einem Racer ist ein straffer Hinterbau schon von Vorteil. Und größere Hindernisse werden sehr zuverlässig weggehauen. Uncool ist in meinen Augen vor allem der Preis. Als ich nach der Tour den Mechano gefragt habe, was denn in Falle eines Defekts der Austausch nur des Brains kosten würde, meinte der ganz trocken, "900 Euro". Da musste ich schon schlucken. Für etwa das Geld habe ich mir letzten Sommer ein etwas zeitgemäßeres HT aufgebaut - nicht nur aus Neuteilen, versteht sich.
Tu doch mal Photo.


----------



## 12die4 (22. März 2013)

Okay, ich krieg grade auch nicht mehr zusammen, welchen Gedankengang ich da hatte mit der Uphill-Schwierigkeit. ^^ Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich es ziemlich verwirrend auch ein wenig unÃ¼bersichtlich finde, wenn beides angegeben ist. Ein bisschen Tragen bergauf stÃ¶rt ja nicht und anhand der Downhill-Schwierigkeit kann man sich idR doch ganz gut ausmalen, wie schwierig es bergauf wÃ¤re. Nur eben bei Treppen und Ã¤hnlichem versagt das.

Ich denke das VerhÃ¤rten des Hinterbaus ist kein Thema fÃ¼r mich. Das kenn ich ja schon vom Hardtail. Brain vorne ist aber sicher ein wenig gewÃ¶hnungsbedÃ¼rftig, da ich mein Hardtail nur sehr selten mit Lock-Out bewegt habe. Solange es schnell aufmacht auf dem Trail, ist ja alles gut. Aber das ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Mal schauen. 900â¬ fÃ¼r die DÃ¤mpfer-Einheit meinst du? Das dÃ¼rfte etwas Ã¼bertrieben sein. Hab in der Bucht schon einen neuen Brain-DÃ¤mpfer gesehen (sogar mit Kashima GedÃ¶ns) fÃ¼r 490â¬ im Sofort-Kauf. Bissl teurer als ein 0815-DÃ¤mpfer ist ja auch okay, finde ich. Und Teuteuteu, dass er so bald nicht kaputt geht.
Bilder kommen, sobald ich es das erste Mal in Einsatz hatte und zwar dann in diesen Thread -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448500
Sonst wird's bald zu sehr Off-Topic hier.


----------



## 12die4 (13. April 2013)

Auf dem Feldberg liegt aktuell, wie man auf den Webcams sehen kann, ja noch richtig dick Schnee. Ist um die Jahreszeit nichts ungewöhnliches. Aber was meint ihr, wie hoch das Risiko ist, dass dort in der Pfingstwoche noch mehr als bloß vereinzelte Reste liegen?
Hatte eigentlich nicht vor, dann dort bergauf selbst auf Forststraßen schieben zu müssen um mich dann ohne Bremswirkung in eine vereiste Abfahrt zu werfen. ^^


----------



## Tristero (14. April 2013)

Gipfel und Anfahrt werden mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vollkommen schneefrei sein. Einzig in der Nordflanke, also der Schiebestrecke, können sich manchmal noch länger Schneereste halten. Aber auch der Weg wird ziemlich sich begehbar sein.


----------



## 12die4 (14. April 2013)

Okay danke. Wollen wir es hoffen. Habe nur im alten Westweg Thread gelesen, dass da einer Anfang Mai fahren wollte, es dann aber doch verschoben hatte, weil der Feldberg in dem Jahr zu der Zeit noch Schnee hatte.


----------



## 12die4 (5. Juni 2014)

So, Leute. Ich denke ich mache am kommenden Montag einen weiteren Versuch und nehme wieder den Westweg in Angriff.
Diesmal leider ohne Begleitung. Oder findet sich hier kurzfristig noch jemand, der mitkommen würde?

Tour wie gesagt am fünf Tagen. Ist schon alles durchgeplant und wird genauso wie zuvor geplant angegangen.
Würde mich über eine Nachricht von euch freuen. Zu zweit (oder dritt) ist es einfach schöner als allein.


----------



## Zep2008 (5. Juni 2014)

also, ich stehe am Samstag um 9:00 uhr auf der Holzbrücke in Forbach. Dann gehts in 3 Etapen nach Müllheim.
Hoffentlich komme ich mit den ganzen S3 Trail klar.


----------



## make65 (5. Juni 2014)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> also, ich stehe am Samstag um 9:00 uhr auf der Holzbrücke in Forbach. Dann gehts in 3 Etapen nach Müllheim.
> Hoffentlich komme ich mit den ganzen S3 Trail klar.



Bin auf Deinen Bericht gespannt. Möchte das ev. über HappyKadaver mit Karin machen.


----------



## 12die4 (6. Juni 2014)

Kennt eigentlich jemand eine gute Route von Ettlingen nach Forbach? Bin am Überlegen, ob ich nicht von Karlsruhe/Ettlingen aus starte. Dann müsste ich die Strecke von Pforzheim nach Forbach nicht wieder das dritte Mal fahren und kann neues entdecken. 

Das hier habe ich mal bei GPSies zusammengeklickt. Wer kennt sich auf diesen Wegen aus und kann mir sagen, ob das eine lohnenswerte, nicht allzu kraftraubende erste Etappe als Ersatz für Pforzheim-Forbach ist?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hbyauylabaschmnk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (6. Juni 2014)

Von Ettlingen nach Bad Herrenalb ist eher öde, da würde ich die Bahn nehmen. Immerhin hast du in deiner Planung den einzigen Trail beim Toten Mann vorbei mit drin. Der Rest passt so weit. Von Bad Herrenalb zum Weithäusleplatz und ab da auf den Westweg.


----------



## vitaminc (17. August 2014)

> Der Trail zum Seekopf hoch ist übrigens S3 getaggt, Uphillschwierigkeit:5! Damit dürften alle Restfragen wohl beantwortet sein.  Hätte aber Lust, den mal mit nem guten Fully bergab zu probieren.



Und was lernen wir daraus:
Zumindest bergab kann man bei den Eintragungen immer getrost 1 Level abziehen.
Bin heute seit längerem mal wieder den Trail vom Seekopf-Zweiseenblick runter gefahren, mit Hardtail. Ja es waren viele Wanderer unterwegs, allesamt freundlich, haben Platz gemacht, einige mich sogar bewundert wie man sowas mit Rad fahren kann, aber egal..
Jedenfalls gutes S2 Level, meine Unterarme hatten ordentlich was zu tun.. zwischendrin schön verblockt halt.
Das Ding hoch zu fahren würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen..

Die unteren Trails nach Forbach sind durchgehend S1.

Hatte noch nen kurzen Abstecher beim Hohen Ochsenkopf.. war leider nicht ganz oben da ich bisschen zu wenig Zeit hatte, aber Mittelteil bis zum Forstweg runter, zumindest oben rum ähnlich S2 wie der Trail am Seekopf, ich meine bei OpenMTB ist der ganz obere Teil als S4 markiert. Jemand schon mal von ganz oben runtergefahren oder ist Zustand des Weges generell zu schlecht?


----------



## Hardnail (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr,

janz frisch bei euch... Zunächst mal Hallo... 

Zwei Kumpels und ich planen eine 5 Tagestour durch den Schwarzwald. Da wir letztes Jahr schon im Schwarzwald unterwegs waren und uns das extrem gut gefallen hat, soll es auch dieses Jahr wieder dorthin gehen. 

Nach ein bisschen Recherche sind wir schnell auf den Westweg aufmerksam geworden. Hört sich verdammt reizvoll an. Ihr habt schon viel davon berichtet, jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ihr uns von Baden-Baden bis Freiburg noch wertvolle Tipps geben könntet? Habt ihr Alternativen zum Westweg? Die X Crossing Schwarzwald haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht, hat uns gefallen aber nen bissel mehr Action wäre schon schön gewesen.

Freue mich über Tipps und Anregungen.

Viele Grüße,

Bernhard


----------



## Arnbert (12. Januar 2016)

Interessant.


----------



## saemiko (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn es schon ein wenig her ist, würde mich sehr interessieren, wie die Tour gelaufen ist.
Ich möchte im Sommer auch den WW mit den ganzen Umfahrungen machen und komme bei Berechnungen auf 1600Hm (Pforzheim-Forbach), 2500Hm (Forbach-Hausach), 2300Hm (Hausach-Titisee) und 2500Hm (Titisee-Weil am Rhein).

Sind diese Werte realistisch? Ich habe schon öfter die Erfahrung gemacht, dass nicht ganz so viele Höhenmeter wie errechnet zusammenkommen, wenn es wie im Schwarzwald immer viel hoch und runter geht (im Vergleich zu den Alpen).

Wäre für ne realistische Einschätzung oder bestenfalls sogar gefahrene gpx-Dateien dankbar.

Danke im Vorau
Johannes


----------



## daiaiai (24. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn das jetzt Jahrhunderte her ist, seitdem die Frage gestellt wurde: Aber den Farrenkopf kann man schon recht sinnvoll umfahren und zwar mindestens auf 3 Arten:
- Von Hausach nach Mühlenbach und von dort auf der Nebenstrasse hoch bis zum Landwassereck; dann seid ihr eigentlich wieder auf dem Westweg (steil ist's trotzdem)
- In Gutach ca. kurz vor den Gutsbauernhöfen rechts hoch in den Wald rein; auch steil, brutal einsam und ihr kommt irgwndwo nähe Huberfelsen raus
- Bis nach Hornberg aufm Radweg fahren und dann übers Hornberger Schloss/Burg noch bis Huberfelsen; auf einem der besseren Trails der Gegend, nicht wirklich steil. Wäre meiner Meinung nach die beste Alternative.

ABER: fahrbar ist der Farrenkopf eigentlich schon recht gut. 

// 
Zu den ganzen Umfahrungen rund um Hornisgrinde/Forbach etc.: Wenn Ihr echt Angst habt vor den Stücken und keine sportlichen Ambitionen hegt, würde ich über Hundsbach (entweder gleich Strasse oder parallel laufende Forstwege) fahren. Ganz moderater Anstieg und eigentlich auch schön idyllisch. 
Ich finde alle diese Wege eigentlich bergauf einigermassen fahrbar, genauso wie den Farrenkopf aber Ochstenstall/Hornisgrinde: No way


----------

